# Big Trout Fishing East Matagorda 10/7



## Capt.ChrisO

Friday's bite was later in the day closer to the major feed time. Again, the bigger presentation (BB Corky) is working well. This fish went 29" & almost 7lbs and was released.

The 10-day forecast looks great and expect the conditions to improve through this week leading into the full moon with the return of SE winds. Water temps - lo 70s to hi 80s and good water color - green to slightly stained.

Guests: 1 - $400, to 3 - $500, 4 - $550, 5 - $600.

If you're ready for Big Trout Fishing, please give me a call.

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------



## Capt.ChrisO

I will add this: patience is key. Depth is still 3-4 feet with some active bait, but work your areas methodically.


----------



## groundswatter

Color matter on the BB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.ChrisO

Pearl chartreuse is the 1 I have most confidence in. I have a couple of other colors, but have had the most success on this color combo. That added confidence is the key. If the fish are there, this is what I'm confident they'll hit.... and I ultimately fish it with more focus.

Pink chartreuse is good too.

The answer to your question, in most water color I don't think lure color matters as much. Pick the 1 you have the most confidence in. In clear water, yes, color will matter more....a more natural color.


----------

